

DeployBot gets $1M investment - garrettdimon
http://wildbit.com/blog/2015/07/08/deploybot-gets-1mm-investment/

======
rgbrgb
Cool, hadn't seen this tool. We're using wercker and generally loving it but
there's occasionally a problem with the github webhook integration. That said,
you can't really beat wercker's price (free in beta for the last few years).

In theory, the prevalence of docker will be good for consumers because we'll
be able to swap between this type of service really easily -- just like moving
a git repo from Github to Bitbucket.

------
trymas
Doesn't $1MM mean 1 billion $?

~~~
zacharydanger
Not in the parlance of accounting.

[http://www.accountingcoach.com/blog/what-does-m-and-mm-
stand...](http://www.accountingcoach.com/blog/what-does-m-and-mm-stand-for)

~~~
trymas
Sounds right, though it's confusing when many people use this notation
differently. Is there any standard? though, I guess, it's off-topic.

